# binoculars



## big buck down (Sep 5, 2009)

I am in bad need of a good set binoculars.  What is a good one to buy.  I would like to keep the price under $400 and they need to be some what durable.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Sep 5, 2009)

I use Nikon Monarch 8x42 for hunting and 3-D, have worked well for 5 years or so.


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 6, 2009)

Just bought a set of Nikon Monarch ATB's 10x36 realtree camo for 200.00 brand new in box from Optic World on ebay....they are great, just like the scope. crystal clear.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 6, 2009)

The Monarchs consistantly get good reviews. Very often listed as a top buy price/value. With in your budget. There's lots of choices within your price range, but those are hard to beat.


----------



## marknga (Sep 6, 2009)

Leupould WindRiver Mesa's

Great glass for under 200.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 6, 2009)

*Bino's*

Leupold Arcadia or there Cascades i have them both and the compare very will to my Ziess Victorys


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 6, 2009)

Wife bought me some Steiner bnocs last year and they're great. Dont know how much. Comparing the glass to a Zeiss scope & there is no diffrence. My Son has a leupold 50 mm 14 power. There is a lot of diffrence at low light levels with the Leupold being darker on zoom power.


----------



## flintlock58 (Sep 7, 2009)

monarchs have a $50 rebate right now on the 42 s


----------



## frdstang90 (Sep 8, 2009)

Alpens hands down,  I had a pair of leupold and they dont hold a candle.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 10, 2009)

You can get some really good deals now on the Nikon Monarchs.  They're really hard to beat for the price.


----------



## Rednec (Sep 24, 2009)

I just tried on some Nikon monarchs today,, 8x56 camo...299..im thinking seriously about getting them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 24, 2009)

Rednec said:


> I just tried on some Nikon monarchs today,, 8x56 camo...299..im thinking seriously about getting them.



Go for it.


----------

